# Testing...



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Whatever you are doing NBKnight, it's not working! Where are you trying to upload a photo from? If it is from the internet, click the Mountain view icon at the top of the reply box and then paste the URL in the prompt box. If you are trying to get a picture posted from your computer, click the "UPLOAD A FILE" button at the bottom of the reply box, and then selecet a photo and choose either the thumbnail option or the full size option. Another option would be to click on the camera icon and select a photo that you already have in your Tractorforum Media file.

Hope this helps!?!


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Trying from Photobucket.I copy the link,but when I go to paste it all it says is Photobucket.I didn't know about "upload a file"option.I'll try that.
Thanks for the help


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that's better! Great photo! That youngster is enjoying the seat time!!


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Photobucket no longer allows third party posting so if you're using it you'll have to load them directly.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

NBKnight,
....................................
Early signs of tractor fever.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Austin said:


> Photobucket no longer allows third party posting so if you're using it you'll have to load them directly.


Is there a loading for dummies way of doing that?Most of my pics are on Photobucket.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

NBKnight, were you using the freebe over at Photobucket? I was doing that at Imageshack, then they pulled the fast one and blocked everything until I paid for a membership, then my photos started to reappear.
You may need to start saving your photos to a hard drive or a card so you can post photos right from your computer.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Guys don't feel bad I'm still looking for the wheel chair icon when I'm doing something on the computer... lol


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Here you go Dozer


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

I see all my albums at photobucket and loaded pics recently.Where is the tractor forum one?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is no Tractorforum one. This forum allows you to post photo files directly from your computer into your post, that's all. Lots of other sites require a 3rd party photo storage such as photobucket, for instance, so you have to copy and paste your offsite photo address (URL) into your post.... which you can also do here.... if you have a paid subscription to sites like photobucket, etc..


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Photobucket no longer allows third party hosting so please upload photos directly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

pogobill said:


> There is no Tractorforum one. This forum allows you to post photo files directly from your computer into your post, that's all you have to do.
> Now that being said, I'm wondering what the point of "Photobucket" is.


----------

